# Alex Mouton's 1997 Mini



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

If you know Mini history, you've heard of Alex Moulton. He's selling his 1997 Mini at a somewhat high asking price. (Disclaimer -- I'm in no way connected to this sale, just posting the link as the car is very clean and well it is Dr. Moulton's. . .)

http://www.aronline.co.uk/blogs/2011/04/04/for-sale-alex-moultons-mini/


----------

